# Pot luck, I'm afraid, with the rationing what it is



## Spaniard

Hola a todos. Aver si alguien me puede echar una mano con el significado de la frase, porque no entiendo nada.


'Pot luck, I'm afraid, with the rationing what it is, but we usually manage to scratch up an edible morsel.'

Gracias por adelantado.

Spaniard


----------



## Cracker Jack

Pot luck is un acuerdo en el que las personas reúnen en una comida o cena en la que cada uno trae un plato.


----------



## Spaniard

Gracias Cracker Jack, pero el problema está en el orden de la frase, y en su posible reestructuración al español.

Spaniard


----------



## mother earth

Pot luck significa que cada invitado trae un plato. El sentido de la palabra 'luck' en este caso es por no saber cuales platos tendrán al final.


----------



## Cracker Jack

Hola Spaniard.  Lo siento que no he leído la frase entera que era realmente un lío.  Patas arribas, digamos.  La sintaxis es un rollo.  Pero para resumir, el hablante quería decir que a pesar de la escasez, lograba producir un trocito.

Creo que el hablante estaba preguntado por alguien.  Pero realmente, las 3 frases iniciales no tenían ningún sentido.  A ver, que dirían los demás.


----------



## Spaniard

Necesito el significado completo de la frase.

Gracias


----------



## mother earth

Disculpe mi español:
Pot luck, lo siento, pero con el racionamiento como es, manejemos usualmente de agregar un trocito comestible. 
Hope it helps!


----------



## baz259

Hi, *pot luck* can/usualy means, we where not expecting you so we will have to* make do*.
In other words manage with what’s in the fridge/house.
Barry


----------



## replicante7

Spaniard said:


> Hola a todos. Aver si alguien me puede echar una mano con el significado de la frase, porque no entiendo nada.
> 
> 'Pot luck, I'm afraid, with the rationing what it is, but we usually manage to scratch up an edible morsel.'



Todos han explicado algo, así que el sentidodebe ser como dice mother earth:


mother earth said:


> Pot luck, lo siento, pero con el racionamiento como es, manejemos usualmente de agregar un trocito comestible.


Contribuyo con unas correcciones.

Mesa sopresa, me temo, ¡con el racionamiento como está! Pero generalmente nos las arreglamos para conseguir un bocado comestible.

De todas formas, esperemos, a ver si hay más ideas.


----------



## Dawei

replicante7 said:


> Mesa sopresa, me temo, ¡con el racionamiento como está! Pero generalmente nos las arreglamos para conseguir un bocado comestible.


 
Me gusta mucho esta traducción, pero realmente sería de mucha ayuda tener un poco más contexto...me imagino que es un diálogo de un libro, asi que saber un poco más de lo que está pasando en el cuento se haría más claro el significado. 

 Y baz, espero que no te moleste una correcion: 


baz259 said:


> Hi, *pot luck* can/usualy means, we were not expecting you so we will have to* make do*.


----------



## Spaniard

Pot luck, I'm afraid, with the rationing what it is, but we usually manage to scratch up an edible morsel.'


En la frase anterior, dice la misma persona "You will stay to lunch?

Espero que con esto se aclare más la cosa,

Gracias a todos

Spaniard


----------



## mother earth

This is British english, from the period of WWII-when rationing was last experienced. He's inviting someone to lunch, with the caveat that there won't be much due to rationing; and pot luck means that all contribute something.


----------



## Spaniard

Thank you mother earth.

Spaniard


----------



## cubaMania

El lío aquí, creo, es que *potluck* tiene dos sentidos, depende del contexto.


> *1 a* *:* the regular meal available to a guest for whom no special preparations have been made *b* *:* a communal meal to which people bring food to share -- usually used attributively <a _potluck_ supper>


1.  que van a comer cualquier cosa que tienen en casa, nada especial preparado para visitantes  (_"having arrived unannounced we had to take potluck"_
2.  una comida en la cual los invitados traen cada uno un plato para compartir ("_a potluck supper_")
Creo que en este caso, el número uno cabe.


----------



## Spaniard

Alguien puede proponer alguna traducción de la frase entera?


'Pot luck, I'm afraid, with the rationing what it is, but we usually manage to scratch up an edible morsel.'

Gracias


----------



## deliner

Potluck = Conformarse con lo que haya. 

Se puede referir a cualquier cosa, no sólo a las comidas.

Lo de un potluck meal/supper no lo he oído en mi vida.


----------



## cubaMania

La traducción contribuida por replicante7 en el mensaje #9 me parece buena.


----------



## mother earth

deliner, tal vez no hay 'pot luck' suppers en inglaterra, pero aquí en los EEUU, pot luck no refiere a nada sino un tipo de comida.


----------



## Ivy29

Spaniard said:


> Alguien puede proponer alguna traducción de la frase entera?
> 
> 
> 'Pot luck, I'm afraid, with the rationing what it is, but we usually manage to scratch up an edible morsel.'
> 
> Gracias


 
To take a potluck = comer lo que haya.
Potlucksupper = comida participativa /con vaca.

Ivy29


----------



## deliner

cubaMania said:


> La traducción contribuida por replicante7 en el mensaje #9 me parece buena.


A mí también... aparte de la expresión "mesa sorpresa" porque no creo que quiera decir lo mismo que "potluck" (o sea, "hemos de conformarnos con lo que haya"), aunque la verdad no estoy seguro de qué quiere decir.


----------



## heidita

Ivy29 said:


> To take a potluck = comer lo que haya.
> Potlucksupper = comida participativa /con vaca.¿¿??
> 
> Ivy29


 
Ivy, ¿por qué dices que con vaca?


----------



## Maruja14

heidita said:


> Ivy, ¿por qué dices que con vaca?


 
Con vaca es que se contribuye con dinero a los gastos. Yo siempre he entendido la "vaca" como poner dinero en común para sufragar gastos comunes.


----------



## deliner

mother earth said:


> deliner, tal vez no hay 'pot luck' suppers en inglaterra, pero aquí en los EEUU, pot luck no refiere a nada sino un tipo de comida.


Ah vale. Pues aquí, al menos donde yo vivo, la gente no tendría ni idea de qué es un "pot luck supper".

Como mencioné arriba, "pot luck" es una expresión que se usa (al menos por estos lares) con el significado de "se ha de conformar con lo que haya", o algo así.

For example, if someone wanted a red balloon and you could only get them a blue one, then maybe they'd say: "Ahhh, but I wanted a red one". And you'd reply: "Pot luck, I'm afraid. There were no red ones left".


----------



## mother earth

I can only speak for the American usage of 'pot luck', and it is only used for meals; not to make due with what meager provisions one has, but to make more of a meal by having everyone contribute.  Pot Luck is never used here in any other context.


----------



## mother earth

una cosa más....con vaca se dice aqúi como 'dutch treat'


----------



## deliner

mother earth said:


> I can only speak for the American usage of 'pot luck', and it is only used for meals; not to make due with what meager provisions one has, but to make more of a meal by having everyone contribute. Pot Luck is never used here in any other context.


I don't doubt you, but seeing as the text seems to be talking about rationing during WWII in Britain, I'm quite sure in this context it means what I mentioned in my previous post..."conformarse con lo que haya" (that's actually the definition it gives in my dictionary). In other words, "to make do with what there is", as Baz259 (fellow British poster) suggested.


----------



## Ivy29

heidita said:


> Ivy, ¿por qué dices que con vaca?


 
la expresión hacemos vaca es que todos ponen su cuota de dinero para pagar una cuenta.

una comida con vaca es cado uno pone un plato que al fin y al cabo cuesta dinero y particpa  para la cena.

Ivy29


----------



## cubaMania

deliner said:


> I don't doubt you, but seeing as the text seems to be talking about rationing during WWII in Britain, I'm quite sure in this context it means what I mentioned in my previous post..."conformarse con lo que haya" (that's actually the definition it gives in my dictionary). In other words, "to make do with what there is", as Baz259 (fellow British poster) suggested.


 
deliner, although mother earth is aware of only one of the two meanings of "potluck", in fact as a USian I can tell you that the other meaning, the one you know, is also known, used, and current in USA.  And, as mentioned by someone else above, in that sense (to make do with whatever happens to be available) it also applies to other than food items.


----------



## replicante7

deliner said:


> I'm quite sure in this context it means what I mentioned in my previous post..."conformarse con lo que haya" (that's actually the definition it gives in my dictionary). In other words, "to make do with what there is", as Baz259 (fellow British poster) suggested.





deliner said:


> Como mencioné arriba, "pot luck" es una expresión que se usa (al menos por estos lares) con el significado de "se ha de conformar con lo que haya", o algo así.





> En la frase anterior, dice la misma persona "You will stay to lunch?


Hola a todos.
¡Que quede claro que yo no tenía ni la más remota idea de lo que decían en la "frase" de este hilo! 
Vuelvo a intentarlo porque cubamania y deliner han aprobado, al menos parcialmente, la versión que propuse. Así que, a partir de las nuevas aclaraciones, propongo:

--¿Quieres quedarte a comer? *Habrá que conformarse* con lo que haya, claro, ¡con el racionamiento como está! Pero generalmente nos las arreglamos para conseguir un bocado comestible.

o

--¿Quieres quedarte a comer? *Tendremos que conformarnos* con lo que haya, claro, ¡con el racionamiento como está! Pero generalmente nos las arreglamos para conseguir un bocado comestible.

Gracias a todos.


----------



## cubaMania

That looks perfect.


----------



## DahDah

Pot luck, I'm afraid, with the rationing what it is, but we usually manage to scratch up an edible morsel.'

Se podría traducir algo así como:

Me temo que es "mesa sorpresa" [o "a la suerte de la olla"], con el racionamiento como está, aunque normalmente logramos reunir algo comestible.

Este "a la suerte de la olla" lo he oído en Chile solamente, pero como esto de potluck es un modismo, creo que la traducción final dependerá del dialecto local para el que se traduce.


----------



## Mindful Translation

Por si les ayuda, "potluck" en español puertorriqueño es "la fiesta del sorullo, cada cual trae lo suyo". 😂


----------

